# qui pro quo's



## TETRAKTYS

Somebody knows what does it means "QUID POR QUOS" ?
Best Regarsd. TETRAKTYS


----------



## la italianilla

Quizá querías decir "Quid pro quo" sin la _s_.
Es una locución latina y significa "algo por algo": se refiere a un intercambio de bienes. Yo te doy y tú, en cambio, me das otra cosa. 
Se usaba durante el barato, entendido como trueque, cambio.


----------



## TETRAKTYS

gracias, por tu respuesta, imaginé que era sin la "S": pero lo tomé con la "S" literalmente de "La Nausea" de J.P.Sarte; en la primera de las hojas del diario (en la hoja sin fecha) dice "Quid Por Quos"
(a propósito de ese libro, no se lo seguiré leyendo, me parece interesante, pero no si es el momento para mi)
saludos


----------



## la italianilla

No sé...me parece raro el "quos". La declinación completa es:



> SINGULAR
> quis
> cuius
> cui
> quem
> —
> quo
> 
> PLURAL
> qui, ques
> quōrum, quium
> quĭbus
> quos
> —
> quĭbus



A lo mejor podría ser una variación al plurar...pero me parece raro! Nunca lo vi escrito de esa forma.


----------



## Anne345

TETRAKTYS said:


> Somebody knows what does it means "QUID POR QUOS" ?


 
Only "quid" is latin, "por  quos" is spanish.


----------



## la italianilla

Anne345 said:


> Only "quid" is latin, "por  quos" is spanish.



Hi Anne! I thought "por" was typing error (->pro)! I didn't think it could be an approssimation in Spanish...by the way...I think the author made a mistake reporting the term. It's a very used sentence in exchange or substitution of goods in the past!


----------



## Anne345

In the french text, it is _quiproquos_, plural for _quiproquo_, misunderstanding. 
Wordreference dictionary gives _quid pro quo_ in spanish, which is used in most translations of "La nausée" in spanish..


----------



## la italianilla

I didn't know it! It's the first time I see a Latin proverb changed that way: a part still in Latin and the other one adapted to a current language!
It seems to me a barbaric thing  I'd prefer to translate the whole sentence!


----------



## wonderment

la italianilla said:


> I didn't know it! It's the first time I see a Latin proverb changed that way: a part still in Latin and the other one adapted to a current language!
> It seems to me a barbaric thing  I'd prefer to translate the whole sentence!



Hi, la italianilla  : your initial hunch seems correct to me. I don’t have the French or Spanish edition, but here’s the context from the English translation: 

“The day before yesterday was much more complicated. And there was also this series of coincidences, of _quid-pro-quos_ that I can’t explain to myself.“

(The text should really read _quid-pro-quo’s_, the English plural for _quid-pro-quo_.)


----------



## la italianilla

wonderment said:


> Hi, la italianilla  : your initial hunch seems correct to me. I don’t have the French or Spanish edition, but here’s the context from the English translation:
> 
> “The day before yesterday was much more complicated. And there was also this series of coincidences, of _quid-pro-quos_ that I can’t explain to myself.“
> 
> (The text should really read _quid-pro-quo’s_, the English plural for _quid-pro-quo_.)



Ahhhh...now I get it! I didn't think of "qui pro quo's" (that is used in this aception in Italian too!) 
I thought it was the famous sentence about the exchanges of goods in the past  without a context or background...I was sure of it and I thought "por" was a typing error for "pro" and the "S" was an error! Many thanks for this explanation 
Bye!


----------

